
Peter Shankman: 'If Google Glass Fails, It’s Robert Scoble’s Fault' - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/05/10/shankman-glass
======
joelmaat
Glass will fail unless it's price tag is $99.99 or less. Since, from what I've
read, the fair minimum price at this point is around $499.99, they have a long
way to go.

